
Steve Jobs Demonstrated Why Businesses Need More Ceremonies - whbk
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/steve-jobs-demonstrated-why-businesses-need-more-nancy-duarte
======
pklausler
"when Steve Jobs saw a demonstration at Xerox’s Palo Alto Research Center of a
computer mouse visually interacting with files on a desktop, he launched Apple
Computer Inc. to bring that dream to consumers."

Um, Apple I? Apple II? Woz?

~~~
DrScump
I think that was before Al Gore invented the Internet, so her fact-checking
got munged.

Apple started in 1976.

The PARC visits were in 1979.

The first GUI was on the Lisa, then later on the lower-cost Mac in 1984.

A good history here:

[http://www.mac-history.net/computer-
history/2012-03-22/apple...](http://www.mac-history.net/computer-
history/2012-03-22/apple-and-xerox-parc)

